# Ginga Patrol Jako by Akira Toriyama (Weekly Shonen Jump)



## Rica_Patin (Jun 26, 2013)

*Galactic Patrol Jako by Akira Toriyama (Weekly Shonen Jump)*


*The brand new manga SERIES by Akira Toriyama; the mangaka of Dragon Ball and Dr. Slump. *


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 26, 2013)

And seeing how Ginga translates to "Milky Way" or "Galaxy" I'm going to assume this is a sci-fi series.
Probably a gag series as well.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## KidTony (Jun 26, 2013)

my body is ready. Hopefully this isn't just some one-shot thing.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 26, 2013)

KidTony said:


> my body is ready. Hopefully this isn't just some one-shot thing.



Its confirmed to be an actual serialization.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm excited to read something by him


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 26, 2013)

The ANN announcement


----------



## PPsycho (Jun 26, 2013)

Too early to judge anything, but I'll give it a try once it's out anyway, just because of the man behind it. Hoping it's not something that he'll be half-assing, and trying to ride on that name alone.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 26, 2013)

Hope it'll turn out to be an interesting manga


----------



## Stannis (Jun 26, 2013)

This should be interesting.


----------



## Imagine (Jun 26, 2013)

Bring us kawltee, Akira.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 26, 2013)

Oh shit


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 26, 2013)

Unfortunately there's a high likelihood that Toriyama will be phoning this in.

>Naruto and Bleach about to end
>Throw money at Toriyama to start a new series

Really SJ. You can't find any new all-star blood?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 26, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Unfortunately there's a high likelihood that Toriyama will be phoning this in.
> 
> >Naruto and Bleach about to end
> >Throw money at Toriyama to start a new series
> ...



Eh, I don't think that is the case.

Yeah, Naruto is going to end probably this year, but Jump still has One Piece which is many people buy Jump for alone, and it also has plenty of other incredibly popular titles like AssClass, Shokugeki no Tosh, Hunter x Hunter, Saiki Kusuo no Sainan, and Haikyuu!! which also help sell the magazine. 

And at the pace of the average Bleach chapter it won't end for another few years, and even if it were to end soon it really doesn't matter since nobody in Japan gives a shit about Bleach anymore.

I honestly think and am hoping that Toriyama is returning of his own accord.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 26, 2013)

^ Yeah this isn't just Jump trying to get money. 

One Piece alone is doing just fine with that. This is most likely just Akira wanting to do something.


----------



## Eisenheim (Jun 27, 2013)

"Galactic Patrol Jako" Sounds like a gag manga to me.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 27, 2013)

Eisenheim said:


> "Galactic Patrol Jako" Sounds like a gag manga to me.



Well seeing how most of Toriyama's manga are gag manga it's not that much of a surprise, it's what he's best at anyways.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 27, 2013)

He hasn't actually produced anything good in all those past years. Not to mention that this is a gag manga, so there really isn't anything to be excited about.


----------



## Toriko (Jun 27, 2013)

Kintoki was good. Jiya was good. Kajika was good.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 27, 2013)

Edward Newgate said:


> He hasn't actually produced anything good in all those past years. Not to mention that this is a gag manga, so there really isn't anything to be excited about.



So Sandland wasn't good? Hell, I've enjoyed everything of Toriyama's. You have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## Magician (Jun 27, 2013)

Akira Toriyama? Count me in.


----------



## Wrath (Jul 1, 2013)

Although it's a series, don't expect it to run for a long time. Not that that's a bad thing, of course.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 1, 2013)

Wrath said:


> Although it's a series, don't expect it to run for a long time. Not that that's a bad thing, of course.



While all of Toriyama's new serializations since Dragon Ball have been short series you honestly never know. Seeing how it has been over a decade (13 years) since his last short series he could be planning to start up a new long runner to become "relevant" again.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 1, 2013)

Too many gag mangas in SJ these days...


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 1, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Too many gag mangas in SJ these days...



Gag Manga 
*Beelzebub
Gintama
Kochikame
Galactic Patrol Jako
Saiki Kusuo no Sainan*
Sket Dance (ending this week)
Koisuru Edison (ending in two weeks)

Battle Manga
*Bleach
Muto Black
Hunter x Hunter 
Naruto
One Piece
Toriko 
World Trigger
Kurokuroko*

No.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 1, 2013)

Aren't also Assasination Classroom and a few new mangas also gag?


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 1, 2013)

I don't think any of the newer series are.

As its Akira Toriyama I would expect an adventure comedy with some action every now and then, not straight up gag manga.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 1, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Aren't also Assasination Classroom and a few new mangas also gag?



AssClass isn't a gag manga. I don't really know what genre I would put it in but it isn't gag.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Fiona (Jul 1, 2013)

Could be cool. 

Ill put this on my list


----------



## Kaido (Jul 2, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> AssClass isn't a gag manga. I don't really know what genre I would put it in but it isn't gag.


Slice of Lice+Sci-Fi+Comedy


----------



## Toriko (Jul 2, 2013)

The basic plot sounds a whole lot like Jiya.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 2, 2013)

Toriko said:


> The basic plot sounds a whole lot like Jiya.



It does, but looking at how the art-style in this one is more typical Toriyama this is going to have a much more fun atmosphere and style of humor.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 2, 2013)

I want to read this.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 2, 2013)

Should be funny that's for sure been a fan of Akiras work for a long time hope this series is good and interesting


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 7, 2013)

Confirmed by Viz media to only be a short 10 chapter series.


----------



## Wrath (Jul 7, 2013)

Not surprising in the slightest.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 7, 2013)

That sucks, but it'll be a great 10 week read.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 7, 2013)

so it is only ten chapters sucks but they should be good


----------



## Toriko (Jul 7, 2013)

That sucks.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 10, 2013)

Casual SS Base Byakuya


----------



## Gabe (Jul 10, 2013)

Not bad liked the first chapter


----------



## PPsycho (Jul 10, 2013)

To my surprise, I liked it. I was afraid grandpa will be a Kamesenin pervert type, but he's cool. Also the story looks more serious than I anticipated.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 10, 2013)

I liked it. 

9 more chapters to go for now.


----------



## Magician (Jul 10, 2013)

Very good chapter. I liked it.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 10, 2013)

Jaco is cold-bloodied...yet thoughtful.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 10, 2013)

Finally read the first chapter, was pretty good. Kind of bummed it is only going to be 10 chapters but it will at least be a fun read.


----------



## Eisenheim (Jul 11, 2013)

Good start, not as entertaining as his previous one shot Kintoki.


----------



## DocTerror (Jul 11, 2013)

Am I the only one that thought this wasn't very good. I thought it was boring and bland. I have to wonder if it would have been published had it not been created by Akira Toriyama


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 11, 2013)

DocTerror said:


> Am I the only one that thought this wasn't very good. I thought it was boring and bland. I have to wonder if it would have been published had it not been created by Akira Toriyama



Not enough action and explosions for you buddy?


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 11, 2013)

I was expecting more humour. I was thinking he would try to make another Dr.Slump.

Its not bad. Both Oomori and Jaco were set up. Jaco seems cocky and inadequate for his job. Whether he is actually up to standards of the elite Galaxy patrol is being left as a mystery. Oomori is a bitter old man stuck living in the past and attempting to create a time machine. This is an interesting set up and it could go in more than one direction.

As a one shot it doesn't work, nothing is really concluded, but its not a one shot. Seem like Toriyama avoids action scenes most of the time these days, leaving only a few important ones when necessary. Maybe he wants to keep everything as far from DB as possible. Too much fighting would set readers off about how its not DB. Whatever the reason though it stops the series from having the clich? big action scene that most first chapters have to show off their main characters.


If Jaco isn't on the level he claims to be I'm thinking the series might be like Groundhog day. Oomori will give Jaco multiple chances to save the earth.


----------



## PPsycho (Jul 11, 2013)

DocTerror said:


> Am I the only one that thought this wasn't very good. I thought it was boring and bland. I have to wonder if it would have been published had it not been created by Akira Toriyama


That's the power of a (true) name. If it wasn't for Toriyama I would probably never even look at it. But after reading it I was genuinely interested. Not in a 'wow' way, but I'm still wondering where it might go.


----------



## DocTerror (Jul 11, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> Not enough action and explosions for you buddy?



There wasn't much of anything really. It was almost 40 pages and we got 1 or 2 jokes and 1 action page of him killing the shark. The rest was mostly just uninteresting conversations about how time travel is illegal.


----------



## Cheeky (Jul 11, 2013)

Learning about a main character's backstory, and the possible conflict it could lead to, is uninteresting to you?



Anyway, it seems good so far, so I'll keep reading.


----------



## Kaido (Jul 11, 2013)

An alright start, lets see were this is going.


----------



## Toriko (Jul 11, 2013)

I still say he should have made Kintoki into a series.


----------



## Barago (Jul 11, 2013)

Kintoki would be awesome to be continued.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 11, 2013)

DocTerror said:


> There wasn't much of anything really. It was almost 40 pages and we got 1 or 2 jokes and 1 action page of him killing the shark. The rest was mostly just uninteresting conversations about how time travel is illegal.



It's a little thing called exposition.


----------



## Snowless (Jul 11, 2013)

I really enjoyed it. 
I think it's just going to be a fun short story with a little bit of depth in it.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 12, 2013)

Well, the people expecting a gag manga were probably disappointed, I just...thought it was okay. The premise seems generic enough, hopefuly it will lead to something good


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 16, 2013)

No stamina anymore?! Come on, Toriyama!! At least say you're not in the mood anymore ;D

And this means he can still work together with other mangaka!


----------



## Eisenheim (Jul 17, 2013)

Dragonball has really burn out his spirit.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 3, 2014)

It's been confirmed that Jako will be getting a vomic later this month.
- Jaco = Yonaga Tsubasa
- Ohmori = Futamata Issei
- Azuki Ann = Hirai Chisae


----------

